# Can you end a ride early and throw a Pax out?



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I typically stop driving around 10pm to avoid the drunks. Friday I did my first 10-2am drive. Nearly everyone drunk but happy go lucky drunks. Then I had a group of 4 men visiting from Chicago. Midway through the ride the three in the backseat started offering to perform very explicit sexual acts on me. At first it didn't bother me but the more explicit and intent they were getting the more insulted I became. I never felt unsafe. They never gave the impression they would harm me. They were just horny asshole drunk men who'd likely proposition me (or any female) the same way in the bar. They did give me a $25 cash tip I guess realizing they were assholes.

It's one thing to be propositioned in a bar, but completely disrespectful to do so in my car. I was driving Uber so I know they wouldnt care or do anything if I reported them bc they were just talking disrespectly towards me. But if something like that happens again, am I allowed to stop the car and throw out the passengers?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes you are and then follow immediately up with a report to uber. Make it sound as bad as you possibly can, maybe get the account holder deactivated.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Beur said:


> Yes you are and then follow immediately up with a report to uber. Make it sound as bad as you possibly can, maybe get the account holder deactivated.


But it's been my experience Uber takes the customer side not the drivers. I know I should get a drive cam but not really excited about coughing up $175.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

FAC said:


> But it's been my experience Uber takes the customer side not the drivers. I know I should get a drive cam but not really excited about coughing up $175.


You can get one cheaper than that. Look at Amazon and eBay.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

FAC said:


> But it's been my experience Uber takes the customer side not the drivers. I know I should get a drive cam but not really excited about coughing up $175.


I've got a camera, but in my state you can not record audio without permission. Although if you tell them you are recording when they get in the car it is legal. But they can tell you they don't want you to record audio, so what have you gained.


----------



## numbakrunch (Sep 22, 2015)

FAC Just pull over and ask them to get out. if they don't, dial 911 on put it on speaker so they know you're not ducking around.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I wouldn't tie up the 911 lines for this. In some places, calling 911 often results in a busy signal and we don't want to add to that. 

Call 911 if you feel threatened or in danger, but not because you're offended. I completely understand that the OP is saying and I would also let them out of the car, but I wouldn't call 911. She said she didn't feel threatened or unsafe.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you're going to drive drunks you've got to expect a little abuse. I guess the trick is knowing when they've gone over the line. At least in this case you got the $25 for your trouble.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, you can throw them out. Drive to a police station or a very well lit 24 hour convenience store. Most Circle-Ks and 7-11s have security cameras all over the parking lot.

And 1* them and report them to Uber. At the least the moron requesting the ride may get deactivated.

And maybe, just maybe, the next morning the idiots will realize what asses they made of themselves.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

FAC said:


> But it's been my experience Uber takes the customer side not the drivers. I know I should get a drive cam but not really excited about coughing up $175.


Leaving the legal part aside, I got a perfectly functional dashcam on Amazon for $25.

http://amzn.to/244xq0A


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

FAC said:


> I typically stop driving around 10pm to avoid the drunks. Friday I did my first 10-2am drive. Nearly everyone drunk but happy go lucky drunks. Then I had a group of 4 men visiting from Chicago. Midway through the ride the three in the backseat started offering to perform very explicit sexual acts on me. At first it didn't bother me but the more explicit and intent they were getting the more insulted I became. I never felt unsafe. They never gave the impression they would harm me. They were just horny asshole drunk men who'd likely proposition me (or any female) the same way in the bar. They did give me a $25 cash tip I guess realizing they were assholes.
> 
> It's one thing to be propositioned in a bar, but completely disrespectful to do so in my car. I was driving Uber so I know they wouldnt care or do anything if I reported them bc they were just talking disrespectly towards me. But if something like that happens again, am I allowed to stop the car and throw out the passengers?


Maybe that's why I don't receive tips because I don't just sit there and be quiet when that happens, I shut it right down.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If you're going to drive drunks you've got to expect a little abuse. I guess the trick is knowing when they've gone over the line. At least in this case you got the $25 for your trouble.


Indeed. They might have been drunk a$$holes but harmless. I never felt uncomfortable just disrespected.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

FAC said:


> I typically stop driving around 10pm to avoid the drunks. Friday I did my first 10-2am drive. Nearly everyone drunk but happy go lucky drunks. Then I had a group of 4 men visiting from Chicago. Midway through the ride the three in the backseat started offering to perform very explicit sexual acts on me. At first it didn't bother me but the more explicit and intent they were getting the more insulted I became. I never felt unsafe. They never gave the impression they would harm me. They were just horny asshole drunk men who'd likely proposition me (or any female) the same way in the bar. They did give me a $25 cash tip I guess realizing they were assholes.
> 
> It's one thing to be propositioned in a bar, but completely disrespectful to do so in my car. I was driving Uber so I know they wouldnt care or do anything if I reported them bc they were just talking disrespectly towards me. But if something like that happens again, am I allowed to stop the car and throw out the passengers?


Shoot. It sucks that this happened to you. Some guys are just idiots and there's nothing you can do about it other than calling them on their crap.

Either way, I'm glad that you got out of the ride with just bad feelings and nothing violent happened to you. A dashcam is a really really good investment. The one I have is fully visible and most pax ask about it during the ride. It doesn't really work very well but just the fact that people see it probably keeps pax in check.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Tequila Jake said:


> Yes, you can throw them out. Drive to a police station or a very well lit 24 hour convenience store. Most Circle-Ks and 7-11s have security cameras all over the parking lot.
> 
> And 1* them and report them to Uber. At the least the moron requesting the ride may get deactivated.
> 
> And maybe, just maybe, the next morning the idiots will realize what asses they made of themselves.


Good advice. I wasn't in any danger as they were harmless drunks. I just didn't appreciate being disrespected like that in my car. Even with the $25 cash tip. If that happened in a bar is probably throw a drink in their face. At the minimum walk away. Hard to do that when they are pax, so I like the idea of dropping them off at a 7/11, Circle K, or all night grocery (here they have cams everywhere too).


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Shoot. It sucks that this happened to you. Some guys are just idiots and there's nothing you can do about it other than calling them on their crap.
> 
> Either way, I'm glad that you got out of the ride with just bad feelings and nothing violent happened to you. A dashcam is a really really good investment. The one I have is fully visible and most pax ask about it during the ride. It doesn't really work very well but just the fact that people see it probably keeps pax in check.


Yeah I never felt they would be violent. Just jerks. I also got pepper spray in my drivers door pocket just in case. I'm definately getting a dash cam. Even if it doesn't work. I also got inspired by a note attached to my invoice after I had my car fixed at the dealer. Forgot the wording, but it was something in the effect they strive to provide the best service to get 10/10 rating. I thought I might make a similar sign but add to it "Smile your on Candid Camera"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Q: Can you end a ride early and throw a Pax out?

A: Yes.


----------



## insertgenericusername (Apr 8, 2016)

I would gladly undergo verbal sexual harassment during every trip if it meant a $25 tip!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Being a cab driver for 12 years I can give you some help...... First of all the "perk" of being independent contractor is #1 your car..your rules. #2 if at ANYTIME you don't want to complete trip pull over ask them to get out but I say "have a good night" .......if after askungfor them to get out they refuse say "please get out or the Police will get you out".. Nicely of course.....if you have to call Police then step out of car,grab keys,lock doors, then call Police,.......... #3 if you can tell problems might come up then drive away...no harm no foul....then of course report all of the above to company you drive for....no needing to be hateful, or rude just if you don't want to complete ride end it regardless of where you are be it gas station, highway, road, doesn't matter we have right to refuse service to anybody ANYTIME


----------



## Ben Doerr (Jan 18, 2016)

Or you could hire a lawyer file a sexual harressment case and protect the next female driver. Plus tuen the 25 in 5k


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm actually tempted to get a camera just because if people know I'm recording they are more inclined to act right HOWEVER they might also give out a bad rating for it.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I read 'drive to the nearest police station' a lot on this forum. But do you guys honestly think passemgers will just sit tight and wait for you to get there without a question when you detour from the expected route?
When i was offended by a group of idiots, i just stopped the car and kicked them out. I think this was much easier at least in my case.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah Like I said anywhere at anytime pull over and ask to get out easy and better


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm actually tempted to get a camera just because if people know I'm recording they are more inclined to act right HOWEVER they might also give out a bad rating for it.


Ratings or your life/your comfortability? I choose the latter personally.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm actually tempted to get a camera just because if people know I'm recording they are more inclined to act right HOWEVER they might also give out a bad rating for it.


Omg!! It really sickens me when I see how uber could control some of us with something as stupid as collecting stars. I'd understand if you were at 4.6 or something otherwise please just forget about the stars.
You can't even pick between your safety (and quite possibly your get-out-of-jail card) or more stars?

If you are anywhere above 4.75 with more than 500 trips, then just keep driving and do what you want to do. There is a much bigger chance of you being deactivated for another reason, getting in a crash and dying, or just quitting before your rating drops below 4.6


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Uber is now accepting 3.6 as a good driver rating... Seriously have you seen some of the Uber drivers on the road? Beat up mini vans, missing hub caps, dirty dented Uber cars.... Uber wants drivers - plain and simple - deactivation is no where near 4.6, that's the second biggest lie Uber ever told next to "no need for tipping".


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> Yeah I never felt they would be violent. Just jerks. I also got pepper spray in my drivers door pocket just in case. I'm definately getting a dash cam. Even if it doesn't work. I also got inspired by a note attached to my invoice after I had my car fixed at the dealer. Forgot the wording, but it was something in the effect they strive to provide the best service to get 10/10 rating. I thought I might make a similar sign but add to it "Smile your on Candid Camera"


Unfortunate you had to go through that...

This started off as a 'harmless drunk' too. If they are too drunk to be communicating well or respectfully, don't even let them in your car.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberLaLa thank you for sharing. Reminds me how lucky I was that I got $25 cash tip from the one respectible guy apologizing for his friends rather than getting slapped around. Further evidence I need a drive cam. And self defense course like D Town suggested.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Trust your gut. Most of the time my gut will let me know befor I start the ride. I then cancel and tell them to get out. No ratings hit. No explanation necessary. They know also and sometimes even apologize.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

insertgenericusername said:


> I would gladly undergo verbal sexual harassment during every trip if it meant a $25 tip!


insertgenericusername. Not to sound disrespectful, but you are a guy. I'm not sure you understand what it's like to be treated a like **** toy (sorry to be so vulgar) most of your life. How would you feel it if a few drunk men described in vulgar explicit detail what sexual acts they want to do to your wife/girlfriend, mother, your sister, or daughter, or any other woman close to you?

Their actions and your respond is a sign of complete disrespect for me and women.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> I read 'drive to the nearest police station' a lot on this forum. But do you guys honestly think passemgers will just sit tight and wait for you to get there without a question when you detour from the expected route?
> When i was offended by a group of idiots, i just stopped the car and kicked them out. I think this was much easier at least in my case.


I only advocate driving to a police station AFTER you've already tried telling them to exit the vehicle and they refuse. At that point, I call 911 and tell them which station I'll be pulling up to and ask that they send officers out to meet me. I then stay on the line. If at any point the pax changes his mind and decides to leave that's cool otherwise the cops can have em when we get there.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

D Town said:


> I only advocate driving to a police station AFTER you've already tried telling them to exit the vehicle and they refuse. At that point, I call 911 and tell them which station I'll be pulling up to and ask that they send officers out to meet me. I then stay on the line. If at any point the pax changes his mind and decides to leave that's cool otherwise the cops can have em when we get there.


You are 110% correct. _Don't want to exit my car?...okay, let's take a little ride. : )
_
Fortunately, I have never had to ask anyone, in over 3k trips, to exit my car. But have thought if I did, and they did not want to....I would quietly drive to closest police department for new 'drop-off.'


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

FAC said:


> I typically stop driving around 10pm to avoid the drunks. Friday I did my first 10-2am drive. Nearly everyone drunk but happy go lucky drunks. Then I had a group of 4 men visiting from Chicago. Midway through the ride the three in the backseat started offering to perform very explicit sexual acts on me. At first it didn't bother me but the more explicit and intent they were getting the more insulted I became. I never felt unsafe. They never gave the impression they would harm me. They were just horny asshole drunk men who'd likely proposition me (or any female) the same way in the bar. They did give me a $25 cash tip I guess realizing they were assholes.
> 
> It's one thing to be propositioned in a bar, but completely disrespectful to do so in my car. I was driving Uber so I know they wouldnt care or do anything if I reported them bc they were just talking disrespectly towards me. But if something like that happens again, am I allowed to stop the car and throw out the passengers?


I'd give them a warning, an opportunity to improve their behavior, and if they did not , i would evict them.

Neither you, nor your property, is obligated to suffer rider abuse of any kind,so yes, you can evict riders on that basis, but make sure they are a threat to your safety, well being, and/or that of your personal property ( your car ), etc. You can't get rid of them because of race, religion, etc. In other words, just because someone is praying to Allah isn't probable cause they are terrorists. Getting a web cam to record rides is a good idea.

I once rated a passenger 1 star for abusing his co-rider in ways no man should ever talk to a woman ( let alone anyone else ).

I stopped the car and threatened to evict them if he didn't start acting in a more civil fashion. He complied. I didn't get a good rating,
but sometimes you just have to do the right thing, ratings be damned. I did note the trip number, and report the incident to Uber.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I would just one star and report after the end of the ride... This after-hours is not a woman's job... In many places ... No disrespect or harm intended... But just like you can't call the cops whenever someone hits on you on the street the same applies here... I got similar stuff from gay guys quite a few times... But I'm pretty sure it's 10 times more offensive for a lady to hear such things... People are jerks... And way more so when they're drunk ... Sorry it happened... You don't want to make the situation more uncomfortable for yourself by escalating...unless they physically do something or attempt to ... At that point I'd call the cops... And pull over ... As I'm already on the phone...and ask politely for them to exit the vehicle and find another way home ... Sorry this happened to you


----------



## uber fooled (Mar 3, 2016)

FAC said:


> I typically stop driving around 10pm to avoid the drunks. Friday I did my first 10-2am drive. Nearly everyone drunk but happy go lucky drunks. Then I had a group of 4 men visiting from Chicago. Midway through the ride the three in the backseat started offering to perform very explicit sexual acts on me. At first it didn't bother me but the more explicit and intent they were getting the more insulted I became. I never felt unsafe. They never gave the impression they would harm me. They were just horny asshole drunk men who'd likely proposition me (or any female) the same way in the bar. They did give me a $25 cash tip I guess realizing they were assholes.
> 
> It's one thing to be propositioned in a bar, but completely disrespectful to do so in my car. I was driving Uber so I know they wouldnt care or do anything if I reported them bc they were just talking disrespectly towards me. But if something like that happens again, am I allowed to stop the car and throw out the passengers?


$25 bucks is $25 tho


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

uber fooled said:


> $25 bucks is $25 tho


I'm not a sex toy. If I were I'd charge a lot more than $25 bucks


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

FAC said:


> I'm not a sex toy. If I were I'd charge a lot more than $25 bucks


Where you wearing that Broncos visor in Denver?


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

FAC said:


> I typically stop driving around 10pm to avoid the drunks. Friday I did my first 10-2am drive. Nearly everyone drunk but happy go lucky drunks. Then I had a group of 4 men visiting from Chicago. Midway through the ride the three in the backseat started offering to perform very explicit sexual acts on me. At first it didn't bother me but the more explicit and intent they were getting the more insulted I became. I never felt unsafe. They never gave the impression they would harm me. They were just horny asshole drunk men who'd likely proposition me (or any female) the same way in the bar. They did give me a $25 cash tip I guess realizing they were assholes.
> 
> It's one thing to be propositioned in a bar, but completely disrespectful to do so in my car. I was driving Uber so I know they wouldnt care or do anything if I reported them bc they were just talking disrespectly towards me. But if something like that happens again, am I allowed to stop the car and throw out the passengers?


One star rating report to Uber and request a block so you never pick them up again. These guys don't belong on the platform.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> Where you wearing that Broncos visor in Denver?


A Morgan Nope. That's my old school Broncos visor I got to wear in the early 80s to Super Bowl XXI. Love that visor. Wearing it for nearly 30 years now.

But I had to upgrade to support my boys winning Super Bowl 50 when no one believed we could win. Now I'm sporting the New Era Denver Broncos Super Bowl 50 Champions Trophy Collection Locker Room 9FORTY Hat. They are sold out in stores now. Gotta be a true Bromco fan like me and buy it early. Go Broncos!

The guys were from Chicago and supported the Bears. A bunch of losers, the paxs and the Bears!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You can do it, but I would hate to.
They would have to be acting pretty bad.
If they are drunk, or otherwise incapacitated,I try to get them home.
One almost got a ride to the hospital,untill he got sick and responded better.
One,just one,I pulled over and offered to call them another Uber.
They behaved after that.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

FAC said:


> Further evidence I need a drive cam. And self defense course


I have no idea what the rate is in your market. With that being said, if it is less than $1 per mile, I cannot imagine why anyone would work for such a tiny amount of money while feeling the need for a dash cam and self-defense courses. Uber driving is not safe. All it takes is one incident to change your life forever. With rates so low, I'm surprised more drivers don't question if driving is really worth all the risks?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

My thoughts exactly ......that's why I refuse to ever drive for Uber I make more driving my cab


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

FAC said:


> But it's been my experience Uber takes the customer side not the drivers. I know I should get a drive cam but not really excited about coughing up $175.


Forget the Uber support dweebs. I would calmly tell them that what they are saying makes you fearful and threatened and that you will not hesitate to lock the doors and find the nearest cop or precinct to discuss this matter with them. I bet the shit stops right there and then.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

FAC said:


> But it's been my experience Uber takes the customer side not the drivers. I know I should get a drive cam but not really excited about coughing up $175.


Wrong Uber follows the code of conduct for drivers and clients. I always deal with the rude jerks with the dash cam and firing off a email to Uber. Never once have they taken the side of the client and 4 bastards in San Diego are either banned from Uber completely, or Uber puts a ban on the client from being able to hail me. Report those bastards men should never treat a lady like that. I would of pulled to the side asked them to get out, if they do not get out dial 911. Be safe out there FAC.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

I 


FAC said:


> But it's been my experience Uber takes the customer side not the drivers. I know I should get a drive cam but not really excited about coughing up $175.


I bought two different cheap dash cams and they sucked. So instead of buying another I looked on Google Play and found AutoBoy Black Box Drive dash Camera app. So I took my old android and use that as a dash camera it works great. Even at night it works sort of ok. I found out to keep the jerks inline have it on seems to keep the jerks more pleasant since they know there is a camera in operation.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I have no idea what the rate is in your market. With that being said, if it is less than $1 per mile, I cannot imagine why anyone would work for such a tiny amount of money while feeling the need for a dash cam and self-defense courses. Uber driving is not safe. All it takes is one incident to change your life forever. With rates so low, I'm surprised more drivers don't question if driving is really worth all the risks?


Legitimate reasoning however even if she stopped driving Uber I'd STILL recommend the course and dash camera. But yeah driving at these rates is not worth the wear and tear.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

FAC said:


> But it's been my experience Uber takes the customer side not the drivers. I know I should get a drive cam but not really excited about coughing up $175.


How would you feel about coughing up a few thousand for a lawyer if you ever need one.

View of my dashcam from back seat,
Cam has 170° field of view with audio,

As you can see the cam need not be an eyesore, it is barely visible near the right upper side part of my mirror, very few people have ever asked me about it, only 2 people have noticed the audio light flashing and they did not have a problem with it,
I got it off eBay for about 80 bucks but I have seen it for as low as $60


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

FAC said:


> But it's been my experience Uber takes the customer side not the drivers. I know I should get a drive cam but not really excited about coughing up $175.


A basic dash cam can be had for $20 through Amazon. (may not last long, but it works). I was using one of those before Uber times. So the quality may of gotten better.

After that one stopped working, I was using an old iphone I had laying around. I am currently using a gopro. The iphone is limited in space - maybe an hour if your gb is high enough(there are apps that do timelapses, so you do not have sound but you will get video and this will last about 4 hours.) The iphone 4 did a wonderful job with license plates at night. (the $129 gopro does not do as well.) With the iphone, the car could be further ahead and it will get the plate number. The gorpro, maybe 10 feet at the most. Still good for accidents and it records sound. (mine is forward facing so the sound is needed in case someone picks a fight with me)

Some have said that you can not record audio without permission in certain states. This is complete b.s. when it comes to Uber. In a court of law, you (your attorney, that you can find on a contingent fee ) will be able to prove that there is reasonable expectation you will be recorded being in an Uber (taxis have already set this precedent).

I have always attached the iphone (and now gopro) to the back of my rearview camera with velcro. (find the industrial strength kind that can stand the heat). The iphone likes to over heat being so far from the a/c vent during the summer, but it is a quick fix if you have a phone laying around. The gopro has never overheated since it is meant for extreme situations. I purposely hid it using my rear view mirror so privacy minded riders do not complain, or cancel upon seeing it. I am up to 5 people out of 3,000+rides that have asked about the camera, (the gopro has a blinking red light that you can turn off, but I leave it on to easily make sure it is recording). The iphone, I was never asked about, (no, you do not need the video light at night) so it leads me to believe the red light draws attention.

Whatever you do, try to not have your wires running across your windshield. I hate seeing this on other Ubers. Most, if not all dashcams are usb powered, so you can find a USB extension cord or 2 from Walmart for $4, and run it through your paneling in your car. (under the carpet, behind the plastic thing next to your windshield, etc. You do not have to be an expert wire installer to do this, just find a groove for the wire to slip though. (you may need to put some strength into it, but most of all the plastic pieces snaps out and into place. )


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> I wouldn't tie up the 911 lines for this. In some places, calling 911 often results in a busy signal and we don't want to add to that. Call 911 if you feel threatened or in danger, but not because you're offended.


Do you know peoples intentions? NO. So, its better to call 911 or did UBER give you, us a special number to call, when you feel threatened or verbally abused or sexual innuendos are made towards a driver. It does not take long for someone to attack you, it takes a fraction of a second.


Scott Benedict said:


> I completely understand that the OP is saying and I would also let them out of the car, but I wouldn't call 911. She said she didn't feel threatened or unsafe.


IMHO you don't. But, only when it happens to a female family member you will understand.


----------



## Chance Phillips (Mar 2, 2016)

I recommend the camera idea. There are plenty of inexpensive ones. Check http://amzn.to/1qFgpve
If the pax crosses the line, let them know about the camera. If they continue, pull over and tell them to get out or you'll call 911


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> And 1* them and report them to Uber. At the least the moron requesting the ride may get deactivated.


Ha, I have provided Uber with video evidence of riders being violent, harrassing, and destructive of my property. The only thing Uber does is tell me that I will never be paired with that rider again.

The ONLY way Uber will ban a rider is if they are caught on video being exceptionally violent to a driver and it becomes a major news story. Uber just wants money, they are not looking to protect us from violent riders.


----------



## truedarthvader (Apr 20, 2016)

anywhere at anytime pull over and ask to get out easy and better


----------



## CorollaS (Apr 10, 2016)

FAC said:


> The guys were from Chicago and supported the Bears. A bunch of losers, the paxs and the Bears!


They were probably ticked off that you guys dumped Jay Cutler on them....


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

FAC said:


> They never gave the impression they would harm me.


Take the $25 tip and move on. Nothing to see here except a nice a steak dinner for your trouble.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes absolutely you can and this is one thing even Uber encourages. I mean don't make a habit of it but if the rider is being unsafe or harassing you, you can give them a polite warning that the convo isn't appropriate and not welcome. But if that doesn't work say nothing. Pull over hopefully in a pedestrian district, turn the car off, get out of the car and ask them to exit. If they don't call the police then and there. Don't remain in the car is key. 

I've kicked out two pax out of a thousand. I dropped them both at hotels downtown because is it a safe place for them to wait a minute for the next ride and also because I know the doormen and valet guys will help me if need be.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes you can kick anyone out at anytime if you are being disrespected, but you probably won't get paid for the trip, and the PAX will complain and Uber will frown at you and ding your rating for the month. However Uber makes money with or without you and being expendable is a crappy feeling. Plus 3 drunk men and 1 woman really can lead to many bad things. Dashcams do sometimes make people behave better because they know there being recorded ( and some dashcams stream live 24/7 to a remote computer where everything can be stored safe and sound if needed ) So you'd spend a few hundred or thousand for a nice handgun, why not spend a few hundred for something that can be used against them in court if needed.

Now please don't take offense to this but:

Strippers are usually escorted to parties by one or more bouncers, because they know there going somewhere private with a bunch of drunks and no means no. Two large men can enforce this rule. Just like in the wild when animals see a predator they avoid the predator. Three drunk horny men and a woman could go so wrong common sense is best and listening to your gut is usually the smartest thing you can do. So Id be careful, and I'd be careful dropping them off too. I.e. you pull up to a house with a gated driveway and they say,"Pull up the driveway please," as they open the gate with a clicker. You may not want to pull up the driveway as gates can close behind you, people can come out of a house and pull you out of your car etc.... So maybe I'd say, hey I'll drop you off here at the gate sorry, I can't pull up the driveway. Learn how to control a situation before it happens, use common sense and make procedures, like knowing where police stations are in every area.

So far all of my passengers have been harmless, and have left me alone. Some have crossed some lines but I just dealt with it and kept my guard up, and been happy to drop them off.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Q: Can you end a ride early and throw a Pax out?
> 
> A: Yes.


Yep you can do whatever you want it your car.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

El Janitor said:


> Yes you can kick anyone out at anytime if you are being disrespected, but you probably won't get paid for the trip, and the PAX will complain and Uber will frown at you and ding your rating for the month. However Uber makes money with or without you and being expendable is a crappy feeling. Plus 3 drunk men and 1 woman really can lead to many bad things. Dashcams do sometimes make people behave better because they know there being recorded ( and some dashcams stream live 24/7 to a remote computer where everything can be stored safe and sound if needed ) So you'd spend a few hundred or thousand for a nice handgun, why not spend a few hundred for something that can be used against them in court if needed.
> 
> Now please don't take offense to this but:
> 
> ...


Many people do not wish to control the situation, they prefer to play the victim or actually be a victim, look at some of our own customers how many of them complaint about crap after the trip and when they could have just told us what they wanted while the trip was in progress, no it's far easier to complain after the fact.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

CorollaS said:


> They were probably ticked off that you guys dumped Jay Cutler on them....


Good riddance! Cry baby Jay left on his own. He didn't like McDaniels. I think the pax were just jealous of my hat.


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

FAC said:


> But it's been my experience Uber takes the customer side not the drivers. I know I should get a drive cam but not really excited about coughing up $175.


Not so! As Beur said, you HAVE TO FILE FIRST! Then detonate the mess outta that story...


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

FAC said:


> Yeah I never felt they would be violent. Just jerks. I also got pepper spray in my drivers door pocket just in case. I'm definately getting a dash cam. Even if it doesn't work. I also got inspired by a note attached to my invoice after I had my car fixed at the dealer. Forgot the wording, but it was something in the effect they strive to provide the best service to get 10/10 rating. I thought I might make a similar sign but add to it "Smile your on Candid Camera"


Do not use mace inside the car unless you have to. Get a good metal pen, keep it in the same accessible spot in your car at all times and not with your other writing pens. I do not carry mace but other self defense weapons including a metal pen.

If you continue to drive the bar scene at night, be ready for more of this behavior.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

cannonball7 said:


> Do not use mace inside the car unless you have to. Get a good metal pen, keep it in the same accessible spot in your car at all times and not with your other writing pens. I do not carry mace but other self defense weapons including a metal pen.
> 
> If you continue to drive the bar scene at night, be ready for more of this behavior.


Are you actually on this Forum telling a share ride driver to basically carry a knife that's what a metal pan is and stab a drunk male passenger because she doesn't like the words coming out of his mouth is that your advice here - really


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Are you actually on this Forum telling a share ride driver to basically carry a knife that's what a metal pan is and stab a drunk male passenger because she doesn't like the words coming out of his mouth is that your advice here - really


Lets give cannonball7 more credit than that. I don't believe that's what was meant.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Are you actually on this Forum telling a share ride driver to basically carry a knife that's what a metal pan is and stab a drunk male passenger because she doesn't like the words coming out of his mouth is that your advice here - really





D Town said:


> Lets give cannonball7 more credit than that. I don't believe that's what was meant.


I would hypothetically ask that you read my post a second time more slowly.

But obviously in this case, it won't help.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

What is your advice for her after the passenger grabs her wrist and takes away her combat pen - please do tell


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> What is your advice for her after the passenger grabs her wrist and takes away her combat pen - please do tell


Nunchucks.

...DUH?....


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

A combat pen or metal pen or whatever the hell you wish to call it, is lethal Force,

Here's the problem a combat pen to a problem passenger does not look like lethal force,

So you're going to pull something on a passenger that is lethal force and is capable of killing them but it doesn't look like lethal Force and God forbid you actually have to use it good luck with that when the prosecuting attorney gets a hold of your ass,

Only once in my 11 years of driving taxi did I have to show lethal Force I pulled a Bowie knife on a passenger who was threatening to kick my ass the very sight of that knife in my hand and looking like I meant business was enough to make him open the door and quickly jump out of the car I don't think a combat pen would have had the same effect,

if you're going to show and perhaps use lethal Force, it should look like you mean business not like you're ready to write a high school essay,

All women passengers who asked me about driving for Uber and Lyft I tell them if you don't want unwanted comments are sexual talk from male passengers do not drive the bar scene after 11 p.m. if you can't handle unwanted comments do not do share ride it's as simple as that,

But do carry mace to protect yourself if needed if you want to carry a Lethal Weapon use that as a backup only..


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> A combat pen or metal pen or whatever the hell you wish to call it, is lethal Force,
> 
> Here's the problem a combat pen to a problem passenger does not look like lethal force,
> 
> ...


True to a point. If I am forced into a lethal force situation any attempts at simple intimidation are done. They are trying to kill me and I fear for my life. I won't have to worry about what the prosecutor would say since the situation that forced me to use lethal force would be legally justified - as would be documented by my dash camera. Of course, I'm going to choose something a little more substantial than a pen knife but that's just me.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

D Town said:


> True to a point. If I am forced into a lethal force situation any attempted at simple intimidation are done. They are trying to kill me and I fear for my life. I won't have to worry about what the prosecutor would say since the situation that forced me to use lethal force would be legally justified - as would be documented by my dash camera. Of course, I'm going to choose something a little more substantial than a pen knife but that's just me.


This debate was at an impasse from the get go. It's CA v. TX, where there are two very different ideas of self-defense.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> This debate was at an impasse from the get go. It's CA v. TX, where there are two very different ideas of self-defense.


Really? Because my idea is if someone takes a swing at me I can hit back. If someone tries to kill me I have the right to kill them. What's it like in CA?


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

D Town said:


> Really? Because my idea is if someone takes a swing at me I can hit back. If someone tries to kill me I have the right to kill them. What's it like in CA?


You'd have to ask a Californian . I'm an Arizonan.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I carry a Glock 23 ...40 caliber handgun tucked just under left arm....(right handed) only time someone sees it is when and only if I feel my life us threatened or excessive physical injury I have a below knee amputee on right leg that I lost while serving in Afghanistan


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

cannonball7 said:


> Do not use mace inside the car unless you have to. Get a good metal pen, keep it in the same accessible spot in your car at all times and not with your other writing pens. I do not carry mace but other self defense weapons including a metal pen.
> 
> If you continue to drive the bar scene at night, be ready for more of this behavior.


Or do like that one episode of The Office, spray bottle.. However if you're trying to defend yourself, instead of water be sure its filled with bleach and aim for the eyes.

But even basic water is enough to irritate those eyes...


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

cannonball7 said:


> Do not use mace inside the car unless you have to. Get a good metal pen, keep it in the same accessible spot in your car at all times and not with your other writing pens. I do not carry mace but other self defense weapons including a metal pen.
> 
> If you continue to drive the bar scene at night, be ready for more of this behavior.


About the pen defense: I was stabbed with a pen when I was a teenager and I watched them stab me. I didn't feel it until I looked and noticed it sticking out of my shoulder. So I'd say palm strike to the nose, break the nose and then the assailant will cry because of the pain and are usually focused on the pain instead of retaliation. Also the old wives tale of sending someones bone and carteledge into their brain accidentally by a palm strike to the nose or a punch to the nose are quite exaggerated. It isn't easy to do that purposely let alone accidentally. I strongly recommend taking a self defense class and learning which ways the joints bend in arms, wrists, etc. It's amazing how people stop trying to harm you because you're just 1 flick away from breaking a wrist or elbow, or dislocating an arm. Like I said here before,'"Lets get to our destination with all our limbs and stuff still working." 

To backhand punch someone easily if they lean in between the seats to attack you: Just think about making a fist ( fist= *Thumb over the fingers* *not curled inside them* you don't want to break your thumb acidentailly) then make your arm a 90° angle from the shoulder to your fist . Swing your arm out and away from your chest keeping it the 90° angle like a door on a hinge and send it backwards (think capital L making your arm a capital L with a fist on top, you can use that rear-view mirror for aim). _*Make sure to recoil your arm back quickly*_ in case you miss, so they don't grab your arm and bend it behind you ( which you don't want). If you do it right you will break their nose easily. Just swing *hard* and be *quick*, think *explosive force*, your hand is a wrecking ball and their face is fair game.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> About the pen defense: I was stabbed with a pen when I was a teenager and I watched them stab me. I didn't feel it until I looked and noticed it sticking out of my shoulder. So I'd say palm strike to the nose, break the nose and then the assailant will cry because of the pain and are usually focused on the pain instead of retaliation. Also the old wives tale of sending someones bone and carteledge into their brain accidentally by a palm strike to the nose or a punch to the nose are quite exaggerated. It isn't easy to do that purposely let alone accidentally. I strongly recommend taking a self defense class and learning which ways the joints bend in arms, wrists, etc. It's amazing how people stop trying to harm you because you're just 1 flick away from breaking a wrist or elbow, or dislocating an arm. Like I said here before,'"Lets get to our destination with all our limbs and stuff still working."
> 
> To backhand punch someone easily if they lean in between the seats to attack you: Just think about making a fist ( fist= *Thumb over the fingers* *not curled inside them* you don't want to break your thumb acidentailly) then make your arm a 90° angle from the shoulder to your fist . Swing your arm out and away from your chest keeping it the 90° angle like a door on a hinge and send it backwards (think capital L making your arm a capital L with a fist on top, you can use that rear-view mirror for aim). _*Make sure to recoil your arm back quickly*_ in case you miss, so they don't grab your arm and bend it behind you ( which you don't want). If you do it right you will break their nose easily. Just swing *hard* and be *quick*, think *explosive force*, your hand is a wrecking ball and their face is fair game.


I advocate learning self defense and have training in it but, honestly, there are any number of things that can go wrong. You never know how much training the other guy has. You never know if the other guy is armed with a weapon that would trump your palm heel strike. You never know if the other guy is on something that means he's gonna keep coming any how. Hence why creating distance and using pepper spray is the most sane method. You don't need much training or fancy moves or overwhelming speed and strength and at the end of the day there is no permanent damage to anyone. Why risk getting within arms reach if you don't have to?


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

FAC said:


> I typically stop driving around 10pm to avoid the drunks. Friday I did my first 10-2am drive. Nearly everyone drunk but happy go lucky drunks. Then I had a group of 4 men visiting from Chicago. Midway through the ride the three in the backseat started offering to perform very explicit sexual acts on me. At first it didn't bother me but the more explicit and intent they were getting the more insulted I became. I never felt unsafe. They never gave the impression they would harm me. They were just horny asshole drunk men who'd likely proposition me (or any female) the same way in the bar. They did give me a $25 cash tip I guess realizing they were assholes.
> 
> It's one thing to be propositioned in a bar, but completely disrespectful to do so in my car. I was driving Uber so I know they wouldnt care or do anything if I reported them bc they were just talking disrespectly towards me. But if something like that happens again, am I allowed to stop the car and throw out the passengers?


Yes you can, but remember you are alone in the car, and if there's more than 1 pax and it gets ugly you might get hurt, what I do is play along till I see a police car or station, then have them throw them out, get a report of possible and send a copy to Buber just to cover your as.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

D Town said:


> I advocate learning self defense and have training in it but, honestly, there are any number of things that can go wrong. You never know how much training the other guy has. You never know if the other guy is armed with a weapon that would trump your palm heel strike. You never know if the other guy is on something that means he's gonna keep coming any how. Hence why creating distance and using pepper spray is the most sane method. You don't need much training or fancy moves or overwhelming speed and strength and at the end of the day there is no permanent damage to anyone. Why risk getting within arms reach if you don't have to?


Thank you for that,

the poster telling a share ride driver that they should carry a tactical pen with them and use it in close-range combat inside of a car with no training is very irresponsible that's just plain stupid..

As I said earlier yes I have shown and have threatened to use lethal force in my car only once, and that was only because this one passenger made it very clear what their intent was and was motioning as if they were intended to go through with it..

The original poster made it perfectly clear that she never felt threatened only that she felt disrespected, sorry but the only actual answer for the original Poster's question is: if you don't want unwanted comments from drunk male passengers don't pick up/drunk male passengers and yes you can put passengers out of your car it's your car, in my opinion that's like asking can you put somebody out of your house..


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

D Town said:


> I advocate learning self defense and have training in it but, honestly, there are any number of things that can go wrong. You never know how much training the other guy has. You never know if the other guy is armed with a weapon that would trump your palm heel strike. You never know if the other guy is on something that means he's gonna keep coming any how. Hence why creating distance and using pepper spray is the most sane method. You don't need much training or fancy moves or overwhelming speed and strength and at the end of the day there is no permanent damage to anyone. Why risk getting within arms reach if you don't have to?


Which is why I also strongly agree with taking a self defense class. I've never seen one for close quarters self defense in a car ( I'm sure they exist in law enforcement etc). Most self defense classes usually assume that you're standing, or walking down the street. I've never attended one that teaches you what to do when you're sitting in a chair with someone behind you. Or laying on your back with someone who can hold you down. It's always best to avoid a conflict peacefully. However as I've experienced not everyone can keep their hands to themselves, so when someone is playing with my hair while I'm driving, commenting on how nice it is, etc. At this point we've already crossed a serious line here regarding my personal space, and I do not feel comfortable with being touched without my permission. I agree saying something like '" I'm flattered, but I'm sorry I'm taken,"is what to do first. However, it doesn't always seem to be heard the first ( or 5th) time when you're already touching me without asking. What else might you do without asking? Will you get angry with me when I say no, and not respect that too?"


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Thank you for that,
> 
> the poster telling a share ride driver that they should carry a tactical pen with them and use it in close-range combat inside of a car with no training is very irresponsible that's just plain stupid..
> 
> and yes you can put passengers out of your car it's your car, in my *opinion *that's like asking can you put somebody out of your house..


Man, you are chock full of those opinions. Hey everyone we got ourselves one of those internet experts. Oh, and I might add he's got a sprinkling of macho tough guy as well.

Based on your argument, shouldn't mace require close-range training as well? Are there not self defense classes that address the use and handling of mace?

Here is your training pal.







Notice how Ruprecht has the appropriate safety training gear. Kinda like in martial arts, you should wear a cup, mouth guard, no jewelry and when it comes to sparring having gloves and boots.
Look how Ruprecht uses his *tactical fork. *Where does he attack? Yes, Mr. Bowie Knife, the eye. The eye is called a vital point. A vital point is a pressure sensitive point on or near the surface of the human body.

Look, I realize this is just the basic of basics. However, we don't want to get ahead of our selves. We do realize there will pupils who are a bit slower, like those with poor comprehension skills for example. We'll move on to the intermediate and advanced training soon.

Oh and finally, some words of wisdom from the French gentleman in the clip below.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

cannonball7 said:


> Man, you are chock full of those opinions. Hey everyone we got ourselves one of those internet experts. Oh, and I might add he's got a sprinkling of macho tough guy as well.
> 
> Based on your argument, shouldn't mace require close-range training as well? Are there not self defense classes that address the use and handling of mace?
> 
> ...


I'm sitting here thinking of the four incidents that I had as a transportati, what if I only had a tactical pen as you suggested, I wonder what the outcome would have been of one of those events,

I'm being physically threatened and I pull out something that looks like a writing pen one of those incidents I might have had to actually used it, might have actually had to stab somebody because they wouldn't have taken me seriously,
Think about it you sitting there in your seat what's something that actually looks like a pen the person making a threat to you is probably going to try and grab it now you're going to have to stab them with your tactical pen all because they are not taking you seriously,

that is my point either use the pepper spray or use something that looks like a real threat don't be sitting there in your car seat looking like a damn joke,

We transportation drivers are actually at risk of being physically harmed and you're making jokes,

I've actually used mace three times and it actually worked, yes I had to show a knife and perhaps use it when I thought my life was in danger and the passenger ran for his life, that does not make me a badass, but you go ahead and make jokes you go ahead and use your combat pen or Tactical pen inside a car with someone who knows how to fight and see what happens to you, I hope it actually does work out for you but good luck you're going to need it.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Look Painfulpc,

You are obviously upset at my use of humor and wit to get my point across and I usually don't argue with internet simpletons.

However, you totally miscomprehend what I typed, twist my words repeatedly if not dream up your own nonsensical translation, make HUGE assumptions, use poor grammar, word choices, misspell words or perform sloppy editing, go off on your own imagined hypothetical tangents, and don't expect a retort?

You say I am the one making the "jokes" when you post this poppycock? Or, in your case poppytwat. I argue all of my "jokes" are nothing more than you reflecting embarrassment upon yourself. Repeatedly I might add.

Dude, you don't use an object such as in your words "tactical pen or combat pen" to threaten someone.

FAC, et al (Painful, et al is Latin for *and others*)_,_

I highly advocate using Pain's: *View my rules to protect rating, **Link* to not only protect your rating but also for your own personal safety, and specific to this thread to avoid as many drunk sexist pigs ideally as possible.

With this in mind, one of the first tenets of many self defense or martial arts programs, dare I say good program is situational awareness and avoidance. Painful's list _*and a dashcam* _are great for this.

Oh, I prefer a tactical spoon myself, it hurts more!





And I will remind you "(in a French accent) now go away or I will taunt you (again) a second time."


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Which is why I also strongly agree with taking a self defense class. I've never seen one for close quarters self defense in a car ( I'm sure they exist in law enforcement etc). Most self defense classes usually assume that you're standing, or walking down the street. I've never attended one that teaches you what to do when you're sitting in a chair with someone behind you. Or laying on your back with someone who can hold you down. It's always best to avoid a conflict peacefully. However as I've experienced not everyone can keep their hands to themselves, so when someone is playing with my hair while I'm driving, commenting on how nice it is, etc. At this point we've already crossed a serious line here regarding my personal space, and I do not feel comfortable with being touched without my permission. I agree saying something like '" I'm flattered, but I'm sorry I'm taken,"is what to do first. However, it doesn't always seem to be heard the first ( or 5th) time when you're already touching me without asking. What else might you do without asking? Will you get angry with me when I say no, and not respect that too?"


I'd be looking to toss anyone who touched me without my permission if I were you. Its a far bigger threat for a woman than it is a man in all honesty. A woman who can't keep her hands to herself is likely - though there certainly are exceptions - NOT going to be able to over power and take advantage of a man hence I've given leeway to the two women in my driving days who touched my arm or leg and didn't put them out on their a$$es. Of course this does risk upsetting a man with boundary issues already but NOT putting them out once they cross that line and don't take stop for an answer doesn't seem any safer to me.


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> I typically stop driving around 10pm to avoid the drunks. Friday I did my first 10-2am drive. Nearly everyone drunk but happy go lucky drunks. Then I had a group of 4 men visiting from Chicago. Midway through the ride the three in the backseat started offering to perform very explicit sexual acts on me. At first it didn't bother me but the more explicit and intent they were getting the more insulted I became. I never felt unsafe. They never gave the impression they would harm me. They were just horny asshole drunk men who'd likely proposition me (or any female) the same way in the bar. They did give me a $25 cash tip I guess realizing they were assholes.
> 
> It's one thing to be propositioned in a bar, but completely disrespectful to do so in my car. I was driving Uber so I know they wouldnt care or do anything if I reported them bc they were just talking disrespectly towards me. But if something like that happens again, am I allowed to stop the car and throw out the passengers?


You should 1* them if you are not being physically threatened. I'm not sure but I seem to recall someone mentioning that pax you 1* will not be presented to you again on subsequent requests.

Uber will not let the driver cancel a ride once it has started. I know I tried once. So once you have invited your pax to depart your vehicle prior to the destination you can only COMPLETE the trip, which leaves you in a 1* situation because the rider then has the opportunity to rate you. But the pax can cancel a trip in progress and most pax don't know they can't rate a cancelled trip.


----------



## CorollaS (Apr 10, 2016)

cannonball7 said:


> Get a good metal pen,


A single female driver should use a "metal pen" to defend herself against three male passengers?
Dude, you want to insult other people giving advice on this thread?

_Location: "In my car picking my nose"_

No doubt in my mind.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

D Town said:


> I'd be looking to toss anyone who touched me without my permission if I were you. Its a far bigger threat for a woman than it is a man in all honesty. A woman who can't keep her hands to herself is likely - though there certainly are exceptions - NOT going to be able to over power and take advantage of a man hence I've given leeway to the two women in my driving days who touched my arm or leg and didn't put them out on their a$$es. Of course this does risk upsetting a man with boundary issues already but NOT putting them out once they cross that line and don't take stop for an answer doesn't seem any safer to me.


I won't eject a passenger without a good reason, and so far I haven't had to but I've come close. Some of us have never been attacked by another person, that changes your outlook on many things. I've stood in court before a judge trying to explain my actions and the situation. I've watched other people sentenced to time for defending themselves against a predator. If I had never experienced how disturbed some people are in the years I've been alive and the crap I've been through with people, and the US Justice system, I would believe that they look at self defense and the situation with true fairness, instead of just another case to get through for the day out of the mountain of cases they have to deal with for the day.

I can't say what the outcome would be if things ever escalated to rape. I'd rather not think about that at all but, I do know that I would be standing before a judge, assuming I'm still alive, and would be explaining what happened. I also know the U.S. Legal system throws people in jail for self deference BTW for reasons that don't seem so just and fair. So If you grope me etc without my permission, I take it as harmless but unwanted. If you persist I'm booting you out depending on my judgement to avoid, a coffin, or jail time for both or either of us. In self preservation I can't be held accountable for what I may do to another human being if things escalate and I truly feel threatened.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

El Janitor said:


> I won't eject a passenger without a good reason, and so far I haven't had to but I've come close. Some of us have never been attacked by another person, that changes your outlook on many things. I've stood in court before a judge trying to explain my actions and the situation. I've watched other people sentenced to time for defending themselves against a predator. If I had never experienced how disturbed some people are in the years I've been alive and the crap I've been through with people, and the US Justice system, I would believe that they look at self defense and the situation with true fairness, instead of just another case to get through for the day out of the mountain of cases they have to deal with for the day.
> 
> I can't say what the outcome would be if things ever escalated to rape. I'd rather not think about that at all but, I do know that I would be standing before a judge, assuming I'm still alive, and would be explaining what happened. I also know the U.S. Legal system throws people in jail for self deference BTW for reasons that don't seem so just and fair. So If you grope me etc without my permission, I take it as harmless but unwanted. If you persist I'm booting you out depending on my judgement to avoid, a coffin, or jail time for both or either of us. In self preservation I can't be held accountable for what I may do to another human being if things escalate and I truly feel threatened.


I can see it now

Driver:
"your honor this male passenger sitting in my right seat said, he wanted me to s**k his d**k and then he's going to eat my p***y so I stabbed him with a metal pen"

Judge:
"Little lady 3 months in the county jail for you and two years probation, next"


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

You can throw them out but Uber have recently made it where even the ones you throw out gets to rate you....so you'll surely lose about two point on your stars.....then again you are a wf so I'm sure your score is nearly perfect anyway.....


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I've also read uber drivers are most often attacked when the throw out a drunk person vs just getting them home. So It's my conclusion that if I choose to do the late night bar rush, understand I might get some drunk horny jerks and deal with it.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

CorollaS what is a metal pen?


----------



## CorollaS (Apr 10, 2016)

I assume he just means an expensive ink pen that is made of metal.
You would have to ask cannonball to be sure, I certainly wouldn't
recommend any such device to defend yourself against three males
while being confined in a space as small as a car.

I think you did the right thing, just get them to the destination and get them 
out of your car. 1* and report them to Uber. If you felt threatened then it
would have been best to find a safe, well lit area with people around and
kick them out of your car. I would never recommend initiating a confrontation.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

FAC said:


> I've also read uber drivers are most often attacked when the throw out a drunk person vs just getting them home. So It's my conclusion that if I choose to do the late night bar rush, understand I might get some drunk horny jerks and deal with it.


Guys are horny all the time. Many are jerks and alcohol removes the facade.
I would discourage females from driving at night. Drivers are more at risk than riders.
The answer to your question is you can end the trip at anytime for any reason.
We offer rideshare. We provide the vehicle. We make the executive decisions.


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

FAC said:


> But it's been my experience Uber takes the customer side not the drivers. I know I should get a drive cam but not really excited about coughing up $175.


A quality front and rear facing is more like $400 tbh


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

Don't care for ratings, 2000 trips and 4.8...so any pax wants to mouth off, they are on the curb. Want to take it further wake up in hospital, sick of drunk idiots


----------



## Firecapt (Mar 3, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> Which is why I also strongly agree with taking a self defense class. I've never seen one for close quarters self defense in a car ( I'm sure they exist in law enforcement etc). Most self defense classes usually assume that you're standing, or walking down the street. I've never attended one that teaches you what to do when you're sitting in a chair with someone behind you. Or laying on your back with someone who can hold you down. It's always best to avoid a conflict peacefully. However as I've experienced not everyone can keep their hands to themselves, so when someone is playing with my hair while I'm driving, commenting on how nice it is, etc. At this point we've already crossed a serious line here regarding my personal space, and I do not feel comfortable with being touched without my permission. I agree saying something like '" I'm flattered, but I'm sorry I'm taken,"is what to do first. However, it doesn't always seem to be heard the first ( or 5th) time when you're already touching me without asking. What else might you do without asking? Will you get angry with me when I say no, and not respect that too?"


I hate to bring bad news but taking a single self defense class is useless. You might remember the right motions, maneuvers, etc for a couple days but unless you train regularly enough, as in 2-3 times a week it will not become second nature and chances are when you get into a really bad situation you will not remember what the class you took 6 months ago tought you. I am a strong advocate of carrying a gun for self defense for anyone as that is the only way a 120 pound woman, even elderly woman can defend herself against a 240 pound younger male. In Texas, you don't even need a permit to carry inside your vehicle (even though it's against Uber's policy, but that's a whole other issue)


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

Firecapt said:


> I hate to bring bad news but taking a single self defense class is useless. You might remember the right motions, maneuvers, etc for a couple days but unless you train regularly enough, as in 2-3 times a week it will not become second nature and chances are when you get into a really bad situation you will not remember what the class you took 6 months ago tought you. I am a strong advocate of carrying a gun for self defense for anyone as that is the only way a 120 pound woman, even elderly woman can defend herself against a 240 pound younger male. In Texas, you don't even need a permit to carry inside your vehicle (even though it's against Uber's policy, but that's a whole other issue)


This is very true, trust me..If you don't have the skills, don't do what I did, it could go south on you quickly..

P.S. I had to deal with a situation, drunks lost..


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Firecapt said:


> I hate to bring bad news but taking a single self defense class is useless. You might remember the right motions, maneuvers, etc for a couple days but unless you train regularly enough, as in 2-3 times a week it will not become second nature and chances are when you get into a really bad situation you will not remember what the class you took 6 months ago tought you. I am a strong advocate of carrying a gun for self defense for anyone as that is the only way a 120 pound woman, even elderly woman can defend herself against a 240 pound younger male. In Texas, you don't even need a permit to carry inside your vehicle (even though it's against Uber's policy, but that's a whole other issue)


I hope no one is silly enough to think taking a single class is enough to be of much use. I hope they realize its ongoing skills they need to hone and practice.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> Really? Because my idea is if someone takes a swing at me I can hit back. If someone tries to kill me I have the right to kill them. What's it like in CA?


POST # 69/D Town: Even in Kalifornia
the Wisdom of
"Better to be Judged by Twelve....
than to be Carried by Six " is UBIQUITOUS.
Just not Absolute...like in Texas.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 69/D Town: Even in Kalifornia
> the Wisdom of
> "Better to be Judged by Twelve....
> than to be Carried by Six " is UBIQUITOUS.
> Just not Absolute...like in Texas.


That's another reason not to live there on top of the earth quakes and housing prices.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> That's another reason not to live there on top of the earth quakes and housing prices.


POST # 97/D Town: Yeeaaahhhh....that
and the COMPLEAT
LACK OF Bar-B-Que [because of Local
Ordinances against Burning Wood] and
Shortages of Ammo Components [owing
to "Green Ordinances" that only allow
"Non-Explosive" Gun Powder made from
recycled Abalone Shells and SMUG].

Bisonte Risueno: ¡Que LASTIMA !


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 97/D Town: Yeeaaahhhh....that
> and the COMPLEAT
> LACK OF Bar-B-Que [because of Local
> Ordinances against Burning Wood] and
> ...


Now you're just running up the score, sir.


----------



## Uberweekenddude (Mar 4, 2016)

FAC said:


> I typically stop driving around 10pm to avoid the drunks. Friday I did my first 10-2am drive. Nearly everyone drunk but happy go lucky drunks. Then I had a group of 4 men visiting from Chicago. Midway through the ride the three in the backseat started offering to perform very explicit sexual acts on me. At first it didn't bother me but the more explicit and intent they were getting the more insulted I became. I never felt unsafe. They never gave the impression they would harm me. They were just horny asshole drunk men who'd likely proposition me (or any female) the same way in the bar. They did give me a $25 cash tip I guess realizing they were assholes.
> 
> It's one thing to be propositioned in a bar, but completely disrespectful to do so in my car. I was driving Uber so I know they wouldnt care or do anything if I reported them bc they were just talking disrespectly towards me. But if something like that happens again, am I allowed to stop the car and throw out the passengers?


For $25 dollars do it lol


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

FAC said:


> They did give me a $25 cash tip I guess realizing they were assholes.


 I had a girl hit on me last weekend. Kept rubbing my arm and telling me how Augusta girls are very nice. She was drunk. Give me $20 tips and I'll take that all day long!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Novus Caesar said:


> I had a girl hit on me last weekend. Kept rubbing my arm and telling me how Augusta girls are very nice. She was drunk. Give me $20 tips and I'll take that all day long!


Kinda reminds me of some of the girls I went to high school with. You show you're willing to buy them things - a CD they want nothing too extravagant - and they'd pretty well let you do whatever you want with them...I don't like the idea of becoming a cheap hoe.


----------



## Teresadawn (Apr 27, 2016)

FAC said:


> But it's been my experience Uber takes the customer side not the drivers. I know I should get a drive cam but not really excited about coughing up $175.


I could not locate a rider from my directions an had no # to look for just a building.around an around.he called yelling at me I cancelled.I don't need that..pulled over wrote to uber an had a quick response in my favor an paid me for the trip.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

FAC said:


> I typically stop driving around 10pm to avoid the drunks. Friday I did my first 10-2am drive. Nearly everyone drunk but happy go lucky drunks. Then I had a group of 4 men visiting from Chicago. Midway through the ride the three in the backseat started offering to perform very explicit sexual acts on me. At first it didn't bother me but the more explicit and intent they were getting the more insulted I became. I never felt unsafe. They never gave the impression they would harm me. They were just horny asshole drunk men who'd likely proposition me (or any female) the same way in the bar. They did give me a $25 cash tip I guess realizing they were assholes.
> 
> It's one thing to be propositioned in a bar, but completely disrespectful to do so in my car. I was driving Uber so I know they wouldnt care or do anything if I reported them bc they were just talking disrespectly towards me. But if something like that happens again, am I allowed to stop the car and throw out the passengers?


Oh yeah, Ive done it a few times...


----------



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

Or you can just mount a mirror on the headrest like they asked us to do in Seattle: 

"In Seattle, Uber drivers are putting mirrors in front of the backseat so that drunk passengers can see their drunk selves in the mirror. The Seattle experiment is based on the psychological principle that behavior improves when people can see themselves in action."

If you don't have one I happen to have an extra I could send you!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Or you can just mount a mirror on the headrest like they asked us to do in Seattle:
> 
> "In Seattle, Uber drivers are putting mirrors in front of the backseat so that drunk passengers can see their drunk selves in the mirror. The Seattle experiment is based on the psychological principle that behavior improves when people can see themselves in action."
> 
> If you don't have one I happen to have an extra I could send you!


I can honestly say I've never stood a drunk in front of a mirror and observed his/her behavior. A few of the clubs I worked at had HUGE wall sized mirrors in them and it didn't seem to stop the drunks - and people on stronger stuff - from acting like jacka$$es in there but who knows? Maybe it DID cut down. Hard to prove a negative.


----------



## UberServant (Mar 10, 2016)

I do not tolerate obnoxious passengers. I stop the car, tell them to get out and stop the trip. Fortunately it has been a very rare occasion I have had to do that


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

This is what I would do if I didn't have a dash cam :
I would act normally and just turn my phone onto front facing camera and begin recording . 
Then gently ask them to step out of the car . If they refuse , call the cops .


----------



## JosephZiai (Apr 29, 2016)

FAC said:


> I typically stop driving around 10pm to avoid the drunks. Friday I did my first 10-2am drive. Nearly everyone drunk but happy go lucky drunks. Then I had a group of 4 men visiting from Chicago. Midway through the ride the three in the backseat started offering to perform very explicit sexual acts on me. At first it didn't bother me but the more explicit and intent they were getting the more insulted I became. I never felt unsafe. They never gave the impression they would harm me. They were just horny asshole drunk men who'd likely proposition me (or any female) the same way in the bar. They did give me a $25 cash tip I guess realizing they were assholes.
> 
> It's one thing to be propositioned in a bar, but completely disrespectful to do so in my car. I was driving Uber so I know they wouldnt care or do anything if I reported them bc they were just talking disrespectly towards me. But if something like that happens again, am I allowed to stop the car and throw out the passengers?


With drunks you always want to avoid any verbal dispute - instead be an academy award winning actress -"discretely put your alarm on the phone - let them know you just got a text - and you need to end this trip now due to a family emergency, and your going the opposite direction. let them know you'll even wait with them until the next Uber arrives" - just don't pull over on the free way. As soon as they hop out of the car - and the doors close - DRIVE OFF - rate them 1 star > and comment safety concern to UBER support. Also always carry pepper spray , and a taser.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I know some of you don't have this luxury, but don't drive past 11PM. 

I find that driving on Saturday and Sunday at 7am-noon gives similar surges as the late night drunks. And most of the people are respectful. 

Alcohol turns people into monsters. 

Rule of thumb - >2 pax + after midnight + pickup at bar, etc = cancel and on to the next one.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> I know some of you don't have this luxury, but don't drive past 11PM.
> 
> I find that driving on Saturday and Sunday at 7am-noon gives similar surges as the late night drunks. And most of the people are respectful.
> 
> ...


Those were my bread and butter calls. Bars at night and airports in the morning. Yes, you need to be ready for some raunchy talk (though it was almost never directed at me from the guys since I'm a large guy and not a female), nonsensical gibberish, and strong odors of alcohol, and the possibility of puke (weed those out by only taking those that can make it to your car under their own power and aren't drooling on themselves), but the surge pricing made it worthwhile for me at least...until the rates tanked.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

truedarthvader said:


> anywhere at anytime pull over and ask to get out easy and better


From what I've read learned, the majority of attacks on uber drivers are when you do pull over and throw out the drunk pax. The actual ride wasn't far and not worth the fight. I was brand new when i posted this. Learned quite a bit more since my OP.

From all this advice from the post, getting a dash cam. Even though not require in Colorado because we have the single consent law, going to post sign saying smile, your on candid camera. Perhaps knowing they are being recorded may curtail such rude behavior. Also no more 12am-2am driving. Not worth the headache. Might miss a surge or two but not worth getting home at 3am messing up my sleep cycle and dealing g with a group of drunk pax from Chicago who are also Bears fans. Losers all around! Especially since Jay Cutler is their QB! (Says a Bronco fan without a star QB, but Paxton Lynch may have the talent to lead the team even as a rookie)


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If you're going to drive drunks you've got to expect a little abuse. I guess the trick is knowing when they've gone over the line. At least in this case you got the $25 for your trouble.


I'm still a newbie driver driving for about 6 weeks. When I posted this i had a lot less experience. I am no expert by any means but i got to agree with you now on this. I can handle a little abuse. Bur prefer not to so that's why I now quit at midnight.


----------



## ladydriven (Apr 4, 2016)

Your safety is your responsibility. I would say you handled it very well. You used your intuition that all woman have, and let the situation play out, Humor helps, avoiding the situation in the first place helps more. I would get a camera, a female taxi driver requesting help with 4 male drunks gets high priority, I was a 911 operator for 20 years. You sound like you have solid common sense, something a lot lack. Pepper spray handy may help as well just be ready to grab your keys and jump out. A warning that you find their behaviour offensive is appropriate. You are going to get a certain amount of abuse , it goes with dealing with the general public. it helps to be confident and in control, as woman, our words are are best weapons I can make a guy feel like a complete jerk in front of others just using Humor and sarcasm.


----------

